# Wood Floors and Patellar Luxation



## MrCuppy (Jun 12, 2007)

Cupcake sometimes likes to run through the house (or sometimes in circles around the table) on the wood floors. Since she has been diagnosed as having a grade 3 luxation in both hind legs, I worry that running on wood floors may cause injury to her legs. Sometimes she slides when running across the wood floors and once her hind legs slid out from under her. She doesn't seem to be bothered by the running, but I worry that it will, in time, cause problems. 

Has anyone had similar experiences? Did running on wood floors cause problems long-term? Does anyone have any suggestions (short of carpeting my entire house







). I try to prevent her from running on the wood floors but sometimes she is just so full of energy....


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

UNFORTUNATELY BACI HAS THE SAME THING ON ONE KNEE , I ALSO HAVE HARD WOOD FLOORS BUT I DO HAVE AREA RUGS ,STEPS FOR HIM TO CLIMB UP TO MY BED. MY VET SAID THE MOST INPORTANT THING IS NOT TO JUMP. I WISH I WOULD HAVE SEEN THIS SITE BEFORE I STARTED LOOKING FOR A BREEDER FROM WHAT I HEAR ITS GENETIC. I NEVER HEARD OF THIS PROBLEM BEFORE OR OTHER THINGS THAT I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

With both legs having a grade 3 luxating patella, I would have them both fixed. Did your vet recommend an orthopedic specialist? I would find one, who is comfortable with doing them both at once.

Until then, I would buy throw rugs, and maybe keep his "space" limited.


----------



## MrCuppy (Jun 12, 2007)

I agree that Cupcake needs surgery. I spoke with my Veterinarian and she suggested doing one leg at a time. Cupcake is due to be spayed soon and so I will have one leg done concurrenty. I just hope that the wood floors do not cause injury after getting her surgery done.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I agree that Cupcake needs surgery. I spoke with my Veterinarian and she suggested doing one leg at a time. Cupcake is due to be spayed soon and so I will have one leg done concurrenty. I just hope that the wood floors do not cause injury after getting her surgery done.[/B]


I would get the spay overwith, wait a month, and have both legs done at the same time. The recovery period is around 8-weeks, and I see no reason to go through this twice. A good orthopedic surgeon would be very comfortable with this, and in fact, suggest it.

After her surgery, she will be confined. My Billy does not do well in a crate, so he was confined in his little bedroom. It does have tile, so I made sure that was completely covered with bedding, blankets and pillows. No slippery surfaces. I didn't let him have "free" run of the tile for 4-months.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Hi all,
This is a very interesting topic to me. While it is a genetic problem, the maltese breed is so old, could it be impossible to eradicate the problem with the most careful breeding? After all, even if it is a recessive gene, there is a chance that it will occassionally show up? I have heard that you should let your breeder know when your pet has this problem. Most conscientious breeders will not repeat the breeding when it does occur. 

Do you recommend having surgery if the dog doesn't display any problems or pain? What are the repercutions of postponing surgery? My concern is about anesthesia and would rather hold off on any surgery unless absolutely necessary (i.e. pain, lameness). Unfortunately, my concerns about anesthesia have only been reinforced after going thru a tragic loss of my parents' 4.5 month old havanese after an adverse reaction to anesthesia during neutering. They took every precaution, he was incredibly healthy and the vet did blood work beforehand to ensure his health (including glucose levels and liver enzymes checked). 

Are there any breeders or vets on the board that can comment?


----------

